# 2013 Kia Optima Diesel for USA?



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

I like the new TDI T-egg a lot, but after reading the review of the Q5 TDI here (33 mpg, 0-60 in 6.5) I am now going to wait for the Audi next year before I make a decision. It will also be hard if Kia brings out a diesel in their Sorento (three rows) as I would like that option without going up to a X5d.:thumbup:


----------

